# Ma Environmental Police Director



## Rockwell (Sep 3, 2004)

Anyone have any information on why the EPO Director search has been reposted ? It seems strange for them to go outside to begin with, since they have Lt. Col, Majors and Captains. Any EPOs on the site?


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Not sure, the email I got was...



> Gil,
> 
> We are reposting this position again extending the deadline date to October 2. Would you please post on your site If you have questions please call me at ***-***-****. Many thanks.
> 
> Pauline


----------



## acpd20 (Mar 7, 2004)

This comes up if you GOOGLE

http://www.peer.org/publications/srvy_01macops.html


----------



## bstrawse (Jul 27, 2004)

acpd20 @ Sat 04 Sep said:


> This comes up if you GOOGLE
> 
> http://www.peer.org/publications/srvy_01macops.html


Oh man, that's an ugly opinion survey.

Bryan


----------

